# African Speckled Tortoise



## Puffer21 (May 4, 2009)

I was talking to some people and they said that the african speckled tortoise is the smallest tortoise, and that it is avalible to the public. Does anyone know anything about this species?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2009)

This is from the tortoise trust web site:

"Speckled Padloper: Homopus signatus
The world's smallest tortoise - adult males are only 85 mm long. In captivity, it requires almost identical conditions to Chersina angulata, but with a strong preference for plenty of rocks to climb on and hide under. Highly intolerant of damp and cold. Do not mix with other species. Must have plenty of exposure to bright sunlight. If kept outside of its natural range, some indoor accommodation is almost essential. Diet as above."

I don't "shop around" for tortoises, so I'm not conversant with what's on the market, however I would assume the Padloper is pretty hard to come by. I don't know of anyone who breeds them (but that's not saying much, because I really don't know the tortoise breeders.)

Yvonne


----------



## Meg90 (May 4, 2009)

And I am going to guess that if they are available at all, it will be at a hefty price. Torts are not cheap....even the "common" ones. Sheesh, a pair of Pancakes usually sets a guy back over a grand.....I do love these little speckled fellows though! Adorable babies.....


----------



## Puffer21 (May 4, 2009)

Ya i have a hermans tortoise, and i saw how cute and small these guys are and was just wondering what people knew about them. I really dont have that much room, so i try to get the smallest types of animals i can.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 4, 2009)

Here are some sites that give you information on Homopus signatus also known as speckled padloper or Namaqualand speckled padloper

http://www.homopus.org/

http://www.reptilepets.co.za/rp456113.htm

http://74.6.146.127/search/cache?ei...eeders+breeding&d=B7jnvExISdQW&icp=1&.intl=us

http://www.tortoise.org/archives/speckled.html


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (May 4, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Here are some sites that give you information on Homopus signatus also known as speckled padloper or Namaqualand speckled padloper
> 
> http://www.homopus.org/
> 
> ...




If you are trying to stay small, may I suggest Egyptians. They are a little more common, but can fetch a price of about $500 a hatchling.


----------



## Puffer21 (May 7, 2009)

Where i live egyptians cost about $150. Does anyone if the speckled are able to get???


----------



## Meg90 (May 7, 2009)

wow! Where do you live? I'd love a little egyptian!


----------



## K9KidsLove (May 7, 2009)

Hi...Ditto on where do you live and I would love to have a couple of them.
Patsy


----------



## egyptiandan (May 8, 2009)

He lives in Massachusetts  I don't know anyone selling Egyptians that low now. I'm pretty sure I'm the lowest at $300 each. I used to sell them for $150, 10 years ago though.
If you could find someone in the US with a Speckled tortoise, you would easily pay over $1,000 for it.

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> He lives in Massachusetts  I don't know anyone selling Egyptians that low now. I'm pretty sure I'm the lowest at $300 each. I used to sell them for $150, 10 years ago though.
> If you could find someone in the US with a Speckled tortoise, you would easily pay over $1,000 for it.
> 
> Danny



Danny: Have you ever listed what kinds of tortoises you have for sale? Seems like you have a little bit of almost everything!

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (May 8, 2009)

No I've never made a list  Don't always get everything every year and new things start laying. I try to keep some of my first hatchlings from pairs, so some things I've bred have never come up for sale yet. 
I guess I could make a list 

Danny


----------



## Meg90 (May 8, 2009)

yay! I could use a hearty dose of the wants....keeps me on my toes!


----------



## Puffer21 (May 9, 2009)

Ya i live in mass. Dont know how you found that out, but i am a girl. Anyways i know that i have seen signs saying eygption for about $150


----------



## Meg90 (May 9, 2009)

wanna send me some names ?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2009)

Puffer21 said:


> Ya i live in mass. Dont know how you found that out,



Its pretty hard to keep anything from our Danny. He sees all...knows all!!

Yvonne


----------

